# New 'fluffy Bum Club' Blinkie *Blinkie on first post*



## xxxjacxxx

Hope you like it!

https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/FluffyBumBlinkie.gif

Code: https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/FluffyBumBlinkie.gif[/IMG

its 150 px in height so HALF of what your allowed in your siggy 

[IMG]https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/FluffyBumBlinkiesmall.gif

code: https://i819.photobucket.com/albums/zz112/SiggyStoreUK/FluffyBumBlinkiesmall.gif[/IMG

and a smaller one 100 px in height so 1/3 rd of what your allowed.:thumbup:


----------



## Eala

Oh gosh, I don't know what one! Can I give you a choice of 3 and you pick one? :blush:

https://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i192/lynne_turner/91fa0ee8.jpg

https://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i192/lynne_turner/05447c42.jpg

https://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i192/lynne_turner/Cheetaaaah.jpg

I love the Cheetah pic, but with it being portrait rather than landscape I guess it might not work in a blinkie :(


----------



## sugarpuff

audreeeeeeeeeeeeeey

https://i25.tinypic.com/2ew02dk.jpg


----------



## Arcanegirl

https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/Alexander%203-4%20months/19082009711.jpg


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Yay! If you want their names on the pic too, just let me know what their names are.....

I'll do it something like 'Bnb's fluffy bum club presents....then each baby flashes with their name?


----------



## Eala

Sure! :D My LO is Romilly ;)


----------



## Arcanegirl

You know Alex :lol:


----------



## retromum1

Can you link a photo from facebook? Here's a go 
https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?pid=6354934&id=501483241


----------



## sjbno1

oh fab idea Jac :D I will post my piccie tomorrow as off to bed now :D


----------



## pink23

im new to fluffy bums but heres caleb sporting one x
 



Attached Files:







14072010475.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Kyla, please cut the bath & toilet out haha

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs221.snc4/38386_1545245233901_1318122853_1461973_5498379_n.jpg


----------



## xerinx

I have sooo many faves but i will choose this one as i made it!! :D Names Logan :D

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs090.snc4/35870_1432145518302_1072823694_31289922_7629767_n.jpg


----------



## retromum1

how do I get a photo in here?


----------



## xerinx

When in facebook on your pic right click and select copy image location then come back on here click on the lil box 2nd on right that looks like a postcard imo and paste the link into the pop up that happens and its done :D 

That prob made no sense!!


----------



## retromum1

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs026.ash2/34644_462276893241_501483241_6384633_3631501_n.jpg

Jasper age 4 months

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs086.snc4/35657_461033273241_501483241_6354934_2513603_n.jpg


----------



## Arcanegirl

oohh retro where did you get the superhero nappy from?


----------



## DueMarch2nd

BEYOND a great idea! I'd like his name (Hunter)
 



Attached Files:







061 - Copy.JPG
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sahara

will do this tomorrow


----------



## DueMarch2nd

aecanegirl its a dunk n fluff


----------



## xerinx

Yep a DnF I have the yellow one in large :D Bit big tho :(


----------



## retromum1

Your all correct it is my favourite, I rarely put a wrap over it and also have it in yellow like Erin :winkwink::haha:


----------



## retromum1

:rofl: duemarch2nd look how much chunkier Jasper is too Hunter even though he's only 2 weeks older. Check out Jasper's thighs in the superhero dnf, I don't think I've ever seen such chunky thighs!. :blush:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Done upto here...x


----------



## Rachiebaby24

Maley and Remi.....feel free to cut out the surrounding part of the pics if you like as i dont have many close ups!

https://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j218/rachie1983/34246_442892826150_643581150_648429.jpg



https://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j218/rachie1983/26701_437163941150_643581150_633960.jpg


----------



## kiwimama

Use whichever one of Ella you think is best Jac - BRILLIANT idea btw! :thumbup:


----------



## Lunaty

My picture of Cole :)

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs192.snc4/37927_406475097150_569242150_4588288_3452052_n.jpg


----------



## BabyHaines

Eala - I like the 2nd pic ;)

Can you use my avatar piccie for George?xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

yup I can indeedy:thumbup:


----------



## retromum1

Thanks for doing this Jac, where do we see the blinkie? what is a blinkie? :blush:


----------



## Hayley90

oooh yay :) 
Heres my favourite one, crop it if you want. You can use his name too - Harrison x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0339.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## sahara

leo. can i have his name pls x

https://i582.photobucket.com/albums/ss261/sahara78/leoinhistotsbots.jpg


----------



## xxxjacxxx

retromum1 said:


> Thanks for doing this Jac, where do we see the blinkie? what is a blinkie? :blush:

Its like a signature, but a bit smaller to put in your signature if you like x

Its looking good! Will leave it until tonight and then will unveil it!:thumbup:

Done to here.


----------



## leighbaby

Sebastian in a BBOS or itti or issy - which ever goes best with the others :) :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







35704_407533228286_515178286_4238339_4802812_n.jpg
File size: 48.5 KB
Views: 5









IMG_1116.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 4









IMG_1134.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Lunaty

ahh i love summer fluff pics :D


----------



## pinkmummy

I don't have any pretty looking fluff :( Mines all pretty plain at the mo as I have no customs :( I want a photo of T in his itti but not sure when they will be arriving xx


----------



## kate.m.

Travis
 



Attached Files:







Travis.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## xxxjacxxx

pinkmummy said:


> I don't have any pretty looking fluff :( Mines all pretty plain at the mo as I have no customs :( I want a photo of T in his itti but not sure when they will be arriving xx

I can just use his face if you want Kell? So he's in it?


----------



## pinkmummy

Can you wait to see if my itti's come tomorrow if not I'll just leave him out of it :thumbup: x


----------



## ThatGirl

youll have to wait a few weeks for one of Alfie x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I can add them both in at a later date hunnies dont worry x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I'm going to do this now.....anyone else before I do?


----------



## celine

here is Gabriël (you can use his name :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0385.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## twiggy56

This one is for Me, PurpleDahlia (Claire) and Blob (Sarah)....

our fluffies through all ages...in size order; Abigail, Ava and Tabitha 

Itti, Issy, Mini La La <3

:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







3girlies8.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Ok, thread closed x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Request your pics in here if your not allready in and I'll add them in as I go along. x


----------



## 4boys4years

here's Noah whenever you are next ready to update x

https://i404.photobucket.com/albums/pp126/gem3boys/slings%20n%20things/nappy%20fluff/Photo0248-1.jpg

and one for his face if you can fit it on :)

https://i404.photobucket.com/albums/pp126/gem3boys/slings%20n%20things/nappy%20fluff/Photo0216.jpg

thankyou x


----------



## Rach28

Ooo just found this, I'll have to wait til I'm back home to add a pic of Noah, it'll be tomorrow night or Monday am :thumbup:


----------



## kate.m.

Hi, im being really dense, but, how do i get the blinkie?!
ETA: Found it!


----------



## pa2k84

can't believe i missed this!

here is Lucas
 



Attached Files:







lucas26.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## pinkmummy

Thomas fluff has arrived!! :happydance: He is just having lunch then going down for a nap so will get a photo then of him :) xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

okay:thumbup:

I'll update tonight then.


----------



## princessellie

ooh i wanna be in but i have to wait for my fave nappy to dry, can you wait for me :flower:

x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Yeah course! x


----------



## princessellie

woohoo thanks, will put a pic up as soon as its dry :hugs:

x


----------



## Kota

me please! 
https://img203.imageshack.us/img203/2157/wnssphoenixb.jpg

& https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs322.ash1/28253_405591382342_22609437342_4922870_7832598_n.jpg
:happydance:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Done to here....

servers take a little while to update so the last 3 might not show yet, but they will:thumbup:

Blinkie code on front page x


----------



## Shazzy-babee

Aww this is well cool can you add Shaya please :flower:

https://i540.photobucket.com/albums/gg352/shazzy-babee/may009.jpg

https://i540.photobucket.com/albums/gg352/shazzy-babee/may004.jpg


----------



## hayley x

am I too late :cry: x


----------



## 4boys4years

aww i just spotted Noah thankyou :love:


----------



## T-Bex

Can we be in too, please?!


----------



## Mynx

I'd like to be in too if possible? Not sure that it'll fit with my signature tho :cry: 

Here's some pics of Evie :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







P7160074.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 5









P7200095.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 3









P7200093.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Oooh, can Albert go on please? Not sure which photo is best so here's the Album!

flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157624376983903/

x


----------



## sjbno1

awww can I add Izzie please with her name being Izzie :)

https://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c155/sjbno1/IMG_0543.jpg

https://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c155/sjbno1/IMG_0545.jpg

Heres a couple I quite like but if there no good let me know :D


----------



## Mynx

sjbno1 said:


> awww can I add Izzie please with her name being Izzie :)
> 
> https://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c155/sjbno1/IMG_0543.jpg
> 
> https://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c155/sjbno1/IMG_0545.jpg
> 
> Heres a couple I quite like but if there no good let me know :D

Omg I love that nappy!! If you ever wanna sell it, can I have first dibs? :haha:


----------



## sjbno1

lol thats my Mutt :) 

You can defo have first choice - I do like it but I dont love it lol not sure I can get the right fit but it does look nice to show off lol I will let you know if I sell though hun :) i'm quite in my flip like nappies at the mo LOL so I may sell LOL


----------



## Shazzy-babee

I love that nappy too it's lush 2nd dibs


----------



## Hen

Is there space for another one?


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I missed it :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## kiwimama

thanks Jac! Love it - you talented little thing!


----------



## Rach28

Can I use this one for Noah? with his name on please :thumbup:

:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







SN852038.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mummy_em

this is Ella but as there is all ready an Ella she could be Ella S if you able to fit her in you choose the pic they are not very good ones lol thankyou x
 



Attached Files:







ed.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 3









er.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## sjbno1

Hi Jacs are we able to add all the new babies :D :D x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Sorry girls, been hectic here with kids off!

I'll add in all the new ones later!

Make sure everyones pics are on their posts!


----------



## Mynx

xxxjacxxx said:


> Sorry girls, been hectic here with kids off!
> 
> I'll add in all the new ones later!
> 
> Make sure everyones pics are on their posts!

I think I'll add a couple more to my post if that's ok :) You choose which works best! :flower: 
Just to add, will my siggy be too big if I have the blinkie on there too? Or would it work better with the smaller one?


----------



## Arcanegirl

You would need to remove the ticker to have room for the smaller one :)


----------



## Rach28

Yay :thumbup:

My piccie of Noah is on page 7 but have this one aswell

Not sure which one to use?! :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







SN852088.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mynx

Arcanegirl said:


> You would need to remove the ticker to have room for the smaller one :)

Cool, that's not a problem :thumbup: Thanks!


----------

